# How to have Apache ProxyPass act differently based on a query string?



## severance (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi guys, 

I am trying to setup some rules in a Apache server to reverse proxy a web service call.  Basically, I need to do this: 

http://myurl.com/myservice -> http://remoteurl/service
http://myurl.com/myservice?wsdl -> http://someotherURL.com/wsdl.xml

Basically, I need to point the "?wsdl" call to a physical XML file in a different location. But, no matter how I do it, Apache will ignore this only and only apply the master redirect rule (the first one).

Ps. I try inverting the order of the rules, it also doesn't work.

Anyone has any idea on ow to make this happen?


----------



## anomie (Nov 6, 2009)

Is the second case a candidate for mod_rewrite?


----------

